# new Gibson Dave Grohl ES-335 for 2014



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/ES/Gibson-Memphis/Dave-Grohl-ES-335.aspx

apparently the DG-335, now being marketed as a Dave Grohl ES-335, is being released next week.

price tag is a bit much...but holy smokes do I want one. interesting to see the numbers being released. Dave used the gold version in episode 3 or 4 of sonic highways.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good looking guitars, too much dough, pass.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yup... way too much. I'm guessing street price will be around $4500 CAD all said and done with taxes et al.

As much as I'd like one, I can't even fake a legitimate excuse to fork over that kind of dough for it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My buddy/co guitar player is the biggest Grohl fan ever, and even he won't shell out the dough....strangely to me, though, his biggest gripe is not the money but the fact it doesn't have locking tuners :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

I have loved that blue Trini Lopez he plays since forever. It is, however, priced at the level of unobtainium for me. Pity. Some day...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

keto said:


> My buddy/co guitar player is the biggest Grohl fan ever, and even he won't shell out the dough....strangely to me, though, his biggest gripe is not the money but the fact it doesn't have locking tuners :lol:


Hahahahhaha

He does know that can be changed right? 

I wonder how many we get in Canada


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Too much cake for moi. Too bad Epiphone isn't releasing one, or better yet, a Japanese maker like FGN making fine copies


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

https://www.long-mcquade.com/51277/...Dave_Grohl_ES-335_Ltd_Edition_-_Gold_Mist.htm

$3300 up-charge for Pelham Blue is a little crazy.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy hell that's quite the markup. If you're not an absolute purist and REALLY wanted Pelham Blue, buy the gold one and have it refin'd.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What the hell is Pelham Blue paint made from: ground up sapphires?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

soldierscry said:


> https://www.long-mcquade.com/51277/...Dave_Grohl_ES-335_Ltd_Edition_-_Gold_Mist.htm
> 
> $3300 up-charge for Pelham Blue is a little crazy.


excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor....

edit: I'd take a plain pehlem ES-335 over the gold metallic DG model... and for the price of the pehlem blue, I'll definitely pass....

as much as I love Grohl, there's something to be said about a little individualism and having a guitar inspired by Dave Grohl would be more up my alley than an overpriced sig model. I did the same with my Chris Shiflett clone and couldnt be happier with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I couldn't own a guitar in those colours. Steel gray? I don't even like a car in that colour. And the blue? It might be okay for me if I was a female. As for the price, a regular 335 is over-priced and this is just an addition because of being a signature model. Most guitar companies do the same. It's very seldom worth it.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

At those prices, I think I would actually prefer a reissue Trini Lopez. I love the look of the trapeze tailpiece on those.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> That's either a misprint on the L&M website or Henry is being Henry again.



not a misprint....

http://www.lamusic.ca/SearchResults.asp?Search=grohl


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Who buys this stuff?!


While it doesn't seem reasonable to spend money on an item like this when most of us know we can get something else of much better value for that sum or equal value for a lot less, some people will pay that amount to be able to boast that they now own "XYZ" item and are caught up in the hype. Others have so much money that those kind of sums means little to them. Others, actually believe the marketing and think that they are getting true value for their hard-earned cash and think this is the best buy for that amount.

Companies know this and base their products and prices on what there marketing has proved to be a money maker in the past and follow the same recipe for a profitable success. Remember, they are interested in making money first and the product, second.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was surprised watching the Doc that Grohl has been playing a Trini Lopez since the first Foo Fighters album. I thought that it was a fairly recent acquisition.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

A beautiful bright Orange would be better than either one of those.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Which is why he gave you a rhetorical answer.



nkjanssen said:


> It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd just get this refinished...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cool guitar!

- - - Updated - - -



hardasmum said:


> I was surprised watching the Doc that Grohl has been playing a Trini Lopez since the first Foo Fighters album. I thought that it was a fairly recent acquisition.


in the last documentary they did for sound city, he mentioned that the trini is played in every single foo fighters album. he had purchased it whilst on tour with Nirvana IIRC


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I'd just get this refinished...


why?? That looks perfect as is


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No idea he's had one for so long
I like the guitar and the colour, I just have zero interest in ever getting one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think those colors ruin the guitar.

Maybe they look better in person.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh look....an over-priced Trini Lopez reissue. Cool as it may look, one could probably buy an original TL for about the same price....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> Hahahahhaha
> 
> He does know that can be changed right?
> 
> I wonder how many we get in Canada


 But should you really have to upgrade a guitar at that price? Out of principle, I wouldn't do it either.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've always loved the Trini Lopez. Ever since I saw Grohl playing one in a video. It's a cool looking 335. Even drooled over one at the Vancouver Guitar Show. I would not, however, pay $3600 plus taxes for one. Ever.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've always loved this guitar, but yeah...no dough


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I think a guitar at these prices must not only be constructed well, but it should also be beautiful. These solid colors just don't cut it for me.

Also, what is this documentary you all keep talking about?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe they will come out with an Epiphone version...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

dcole said:


> I think a guitar at these prices must not only be constructed well, but it should also be beautiful. These solid colors just don't cut it for me.
> 
> Also, what is this documentary you all keep talking about?


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/09/arts/music/sonic-highways-dave-grohls-musical-travelogue.html?_r=0

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just buy and Ibanez or Epiphone. If you want better acoustics buy a Godin 5th Avenue.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> There's always these...
> 
> http://www.dg335replica.com/
> 
> They're off-shore knock-offs (and illegal if they're putting Gibson logos on them). That would imply crap quality, but I have to say... whoever is behind them seems incredibly concerned about detail (and incredibly infatuated with Dave Grohl).


Did you notice that most of the pics left the headstock out of the picture. The close up headstock they showed was only the backside and the pic they have with the headstock showing, the name was blurred out. It did look like "Gibson" though.

They are obviously trying to hide something.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Just buy and Ibanez or Epiphone. If you want better acoustics buy a Godin 5th Avenue.


different market segment. Someone that has even a chance of taking out their wallet for this one aren't seeing the others you mention as true competitors.

there is a luxury consumers market out there that some of us may not understand. But make no mistake, it does exist. Its why a company like Rolex can thrive while selling a product that does essentially the same thing as a Seiko, for 30 x the price.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently read on another forum that all but one gold unit was claimed of what they were bringing into the UK.

Somebody is buying them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> different market segment. Someone that has even a chance of taking out their wallet for this one aren't seeing the others you mention as true competitors.
> 
> there is a luxury consumers market out there that some of us may not understand. But make no mistake, it does exist. Its why a company like Rolex can thrive while selling a product that does essentially the same thing as a Seiko, for 30 x the price.


I absolutely agree. I'm sure you realize my comment was to people with common sense rather than to those with endlessly deep pockets.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Its why a company like Rolex can thrive while selling a product that does essentially the same thing as a Seiko, for 30 x the price.


being that I am a bit of a watch enthusiast, they are not the same thing. at all. not even close. like not even in the same solar system.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> being that I am a bit of a watch enthusiast, they are not the same thing. at all. not even close. like not even in the same solar system.


I am a watch enthusiast as well. And IMO it is entirely the same thing.
reminder: it's a watch we re talking about. So essentially a piece of jewelry today, as functionally they have all but been replaced by cellphones.
rolex vs seiko
Reliability? About the same, for 99% of owners who aren't international spies.
comfort? Same. Actually my rolex sub is heavier and bulkier, so in a sense less comfortable.
accuracy? Close enough.
esthetics? Personal preference. Some rolexes to me are godawful looking and tacky.
what else is there? Prestige, status, image. I feel good when I wear my rolex. And yes, in that regard, not even close.
but thats about it. Back to guitars, Some guys will just feel better playing an R9 vs an epiphone and they're willing to pay for it. More power to them.

im not saying there isnt a market for luxury goods. Quite the opposite. That the market can't be defined by practical measures alone.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I absolutely agree. I'm sure you realize my comment was to people with common sense rather than to those with endlessly deep pockets.


If you think ppl with deep pockets and can afford to buy luxury goods lack common sense, then perhaps it is you that lacks common sense. its pretty ignorant to label those with different spending habits and budgets as being basically stupid.
they must be doing something right 

as as I said before, some ppl (ok I'll be more blunt, you) don't understand the luxury market.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> If you think ppl with deep pockets and can afford to buy luxury goods lack common sense, then perhaps it is you that lacks common sense.
> they must be doing something right
> 
> as as I said before, some ppl (ok I'll be more blunt, you) don't understand the luxury market.


Thank you.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like my Timex. It keeps accurate time. It doesn't scream "Mug this pretentious jerk and take me!". When it wears out after a few years, I can afford another one to last me five more years. If it starts looking ratty from wear, I can afford a new one.

I like my Epiphone. It sounds and plays great. Unlike my pricier guitars, I can play it at home or take it out to a casual jam and not have to stand guard over it. If it got stolen I would be mad but I can afford to just go out and buy a new one.

Some guitars that sound and play great are expensive but not all expensive guitars will sound or play great.

It all depends on what it's worth to *you*.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Thank you.


Steadly, you're one of a kind, lol


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

blam said:


> http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/ES/Gibson-Memphis/Dave-Grohl-ES-335.aspx
> 
> apparently the DG-335, now being marketed as a Dave Grohl ES-335, is being released next week.
> 
> price tag is a bit much...but holy smokes do I want one. interesting to see the numbers being released. Dave used the gold version in episode 3 or 4 of sonic highways.




This guitar is so nice! It's overpriced like most of the Gibson lineup, but this particular one is killing me!


----------

